# want share some experience with hard press pills



## PurePowdersDirect (Oct 11, 2019)

Any one have interested about hard press pills ?
may we can share some good experience for press. 
may how to dye color in pills. use different ingredients.


----------



## Kingjmack (Oct 12, 2019)

I would love to learn more about that kind of stuff. Please share


----------



## K1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Good topic to discuss in here...Post away PPD!


----------



## PurePowdersDirect (Oct 14, 2019)

good morning. everyone
So sorry for the late update. 
first i would like to post some PIC for the pills we offer. 

Do you like its? lol. since 2007 i thinks guys will like hard press pills. so i begin my frist try. now is what i did now.


----------



## PurePowdersDirect (Oct 15, 2019)

How to press a hard press pills. its have many step.
Now i list all the things we need prepare first.
#1.first we needs a machine. now in the market we have many different choice.Those are all kinds of machine i used.  
1.TDP-0 (NOT AUTO machine. need use hand to rotate it) i use it in the beginning.  its just the slowest one. but more interested if you like DIY.lol . if you just want begin press pills and dont have a good budget . i think its ok.
   TDP-1.5(semi-auto machine. 6000tabs/h) . i use TDP-1.5 for a long time. its ok to feed most lab needs. but always have different small BUG!!! alway fix it and seems never have a ending.  but i think its the major machines for most lab use now.
   TDP-5 and TDP-6.. TDP-7 all same like TDP-1.5. but just have different pressure.  1.5 means 1.5ton  .5 ton 6ton pressure. (What i use now is a TDP-5. Its can easily feed my needs)


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

i have made tabs on a few occasions.

i found that your working humididty can have some effect.
used a variety of colors best to use ones that are intended for htis purpose. i have used colors that are and are not. those that are not are messier and if using an automated machine that can come into play.

machines do a good job at making a solid tab, doing it by hand takes practice and you need to be careful with dosing/hammer strikes.

microcrystaline cellulose+mag sterate+active+color needs to be evenly mixed for time, if not you have uneven dosing.

after you make a few k by hand you will realize the value of the machine! lol
takes minutes to do what took hrs.


----------

